# Indoor or outdoor training for pup in December?



## Karen2sc (3 mo ago)

Hi, we’re getting our miniature poodle puppy the first week of December, and I’m really confused about house training. Should I be teaching him indoors on puppy pads because it’s cold here in NY in winter, or is it important to teach him outdoor potty since that’s what we plan to do for long term? We have a house so I can take him to grass but I worry at 4-5 pounds it’ll be too cold for him. Thoughts?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Definitely take him outside. He will only need to be out for a short time anyway, no chance to get too cold. Have you been studying up on potty training? I'd suggest reading Ian Dunbar's "Before and After You Get Your Puppy".


----------



## Karen2sc (3 mo ago)

Yes I got that book I’m the mail today and will be reading it. Thank you for your input!


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

i would plan on going with whatever route you choose (outdoor or indoor) long-term from day 1. i remember Kirby's first winter required me to shovel out a little potty-patch for him when the snow got too deep for him to traverse. i'd also recommend easy to slip on boots (ideally no laces/buckles), pyjamas you don't mind wearing in public (or sweatpants) and a warm coat because a baby-puppy waits for no one in those early hours of the morning to go potty. time is of the essence with tiny bladders.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I agree. Find a way to safely take him outside. Those early potty experiences really make an impression.

Since it might not always be too pleasant out there, be sure to celebrate every successful pee and poo with a super yummy treat, fed right as he’s finishing up.


----------



## Karen2sc (3 mo ago)

beowoof said:


> i would plan on going with whatever route you choose (outdoor or indoor) long-term from day 1. i remember Kirby's first winter required me to shovel out a little potty-patch for him when the snow got too deep for him to traverse. i'd also recommend easy to slip on boots (ideally no laces/buckles), pyjamas you don't mind wearing in public (or sweatpants) and a warm coat because a baby-puppy waits for no one in those early hours of the morning to go potty. time is of the essence with tiny bladders.


Will do!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I would start as you mean to continue; I'd recommend taking him outdoors. Since he is a boy dog, eventually he will start lifting his leg. At that point you really don't want to rely on him confining his output to the pee pad. @beowoof also has a very good point about keeping good winter gear next to the door. I kept a pair of Crocs or slip on boots next to the door as well as a long down coat. I slept in sweatpants and socks to ensure I could sprint to the door and hustle the puppy outside before he leaked. I also kept a vinyl backed picnic blanket on the floor in front of the door, as sometimes I just wasn't fast enough to get the lock undone before the puppy started leaking.


----------



## Karen2sc (3 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> I would start as you mean to continue; I'd recommend taking him outdoors. Since he is a boy dog, eventually he will start lifting his leg. At that point you really don't want to rely on him confining his output to the pee pad. @beowoof also has a very good point about keeping good winter gear next to the door. I kept a pair of Crocs or slip on boots next to the door as well as a long down coat. I slept in sweatpants and socks to ensure I could sprint to the door and hustle the puppy outside before he leaked. I also kept a vinyl backed picnic blanket on the floor in front of the door, as sometimes I just wasn't fast enough to get the lock undone before the puppy started leaking.


Good point on leg lifting. Thanks for your advice


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I agree with the other responses - outside. We brought Topper home (in Minnesota) at the end of October and made an outdoor potty area for him with an ex-pen at the bottom of the stairs off the deck. We kept coat, hat, gloves, slip-on boots, a flashlight and treats by the door for quick get-aways. We also kept a shovel and broom right outside the door. We also had a potty schedule/log where we jotted down what happened and when it happened. We still have the ex-pen at the bottom of the stairs. The grass has died, so we debated what to put down instead. Husband suggested pea gravel, till I reminded him that Topper has to poo there too. We put mulch down instead and everybody's happy.


----------



## Karen2sc (3 mo ago)

PowersPup said:


> I agree with the other responses - outside. We brought Topper home (in Minnesota) at the end of October and made an outdoor potty area for him with an ex-pen at the bottom of the stairs off the deck. We kept coat, hat, gloves, slip-on boots, a flashlight and treats by the door for quick get-aways. We also kept a shovel and broom right outside the door. We also had a potty schedule/log where we jotted down what happened and when it happened. We still have the ex-pen at the bottom of the stairs. The grass has died, so we debated what to put down instead. Husband suggested pea gravel, till I reminded him that Topper has to poo there too. We put mulch down instead and everybody's happy.


Good to hear you made it work!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

PowersPup said:


> We kept coat, hat, gloves, slip-on boots, a flashlight and treats by the door for quick get-aways. We also kept a shovel and broom right outside the door.


As a fellow Minnesotan I can confirm each item in this list is still part of my winter "survival package." Ty was 5 1/2 months when he moved in last December but that's still a baby and we had lots to do to keep his potty training on course which meant I was outside with him multiple times every day. 

The easier you can make it for *you* the more likely your little one will learn solid house manners for your house lickety split, no matter the weather.

I'm going to be caring for my sister's baby Havanese for a week + in early December so I'll be setting myself up pretty much the same way again. Ty should also be a good influence because he's truly rock solid at 16 months. 

The upside of winter potty training for poodles is they loooove snow! Be prepared to video some amazing puppy zoomies! (And no - they're not going to freeze to death from a short romp.)


----------



## Karen2sc (3 mo ago)

Miki said:


> As a fellow Minnesotan I can confirm each item in this list is still part of my winter "survival package." Ty was 5 1/2 months when he moved in last December but that's still a baby and we had lots to do to keep his potty training on course which meant I was outside with him multiple times every day.
> 
> The easier you can make it for *you* the more likely your little one will learn solid house manners for your house lickety split, no matter the weather.
> 
> ...


lol on the snow zoomies. Feeling very encouraged by this!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Another Minnesotan here. Bobby, while a Standard, was a baby puppy when we brought him home in February when it was 20 degrees below and windy. So, so cold! That was also followed by some good snowstorms during that month. I was worried at first because it was so cold and asked our vet about it and the vet said, get him outside! So I did! Our trips were quick. He did just fine. He loved the snow. I do remember him shivering a bit sometimes if we were out too long but I just wrapped him up with a blanket and my warmth and he was totally fine. Joey, our mini, came home with us in October so lots of cold weather that we navigated during his early months The cold weather didn’t seem to bother him one bit because he loved to run fast in the snow so much!

So, to answer your question, yes, you definitely can bring your pup outside during the cold, snowy weather.😊 It’s a common sense thing and you will know when it’s too cold to be out long. Like others have said, have your stuff close by. Definitely have a pair of easy on and easy off shoes/boots/Crocs and keep them close by and ready to go. I highly recommend shoveling snow mazes if you get lots of snow and have a yard. Much easier for potty training and fun for puppy to run and play too. My boys love the mazes. Joey loves snow hills too!

And when you are out in the middle of the night and it’s freezing cold, know that it
gets better! 😊 You can just keep reminding yourself that warmer nights are ahead!

One upside of training in the winter is there is much less puppy dawdling outdoors. 😉


----------



## Karen2sc (3 mo ago)

Spottytoes said:


> Another Minnesotan here. Bobby, while a Standard, was a baby puppy when we brought him home in February when it was 20 degrees below and windy. So, so cold! That was also followed by some good snowstorms during that month. I was worried at first because it was so cold and asked our vet about it and the vet said, get him outside! So I did! Our trips were quick. He did just fine. He loved the snow. I do remember him shivering a bit sometimes if we were out too long but I just wrapped him up with a blanket and my warmth and he was totally fine. Joey, our mini, came home with us in October so lots of cold weather that we navigated during his early months The cold weather didn’t seem to bother him one bit because he loved to run fast in the snow so much!
> 
> So, to answer your question, yes, you definitely can bring your pup outside during the cold, snowy weather.😊 It’s a common sense thing and you will know when it’s too cold to be out long. Like others have said, have your stuff close by. Definitely have a pair of easy on and easy off shoes/boots/Crocs and keep them close by and ready to go. I highly recommend shoveling snow mazes if you get lots of snow and have a yard. Much easier for potty training and fun for puppy to run and play too. My boys love the mazes. Joey loves snow hills too!
> 
> ...


Glad I checked in. You get the cold factor!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

This was one reason I was glad to get my puppy in the fall before it was snowy! Definitely outside though. If it's snowy for a while you may find that he doesn't know where to potty in the spring as the ground reappears and will look for snow patches to pee on.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Oonapup said:


> This was one reason I was glad to get my puppy in the fall before it was snowy! Definitely outside though. If it's snowy for a while you may find that he doesn't know where to potty in the spring as the ground reappears and will look for snow patches to pee on.


This is so true!!! During his first spring Bobby had whole yard to pee on but he would frantically keep searching for the snow until he found some and even if it was just a few inches, that is where he would pee. 
Joey didn’t seem to care. 😉


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It’s a lot harder in winter and I wouldn’t do it in our Canadian winter but I think in NY it should be okay. Just resist the urge to do short clips. Leave the hair long so the puppy has more protection against the cold. When they need to go, it’s not always possible to take the time to put a coat on, especially with a wiggly young pup !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Midwest (Kansas) winter with snow.
We shovel out a path/racetack with side areas for "pit stops" . You can see some in this video. (They'd already gone off the trail quite a bit - first big snow of that year and they had FUN!) Some variation on this is what a lot of us do. The least warm up or sunlight exposes the grass pretty quickly.





(the grrring you hear is all play, fyi)

Since you'll have a new puppy, he should be on leash, so you'll be with him. This serves several purposes.
You'll actually see what he does and where.
You can reward with praise and treats at the instant. This is great reinforcement.
You can train for a "potty on command" which is a real help to you down the road.
You can train him to go in a specific location.

Typically it takes about til about 6m old before their neuromuscular system matures enough to:
a/ recognize that they actually have to go - as with any toddler, that urge and the action are instantaneous
b/ understand that there's acceptable and not-acceptable places to eliminate
c/ understand that they need to communicate their need with the human
d/ be able to hold it until the human figures out that they need to go!

They'll catch on to the concepts earlier but having the physical control depends on the physical maturation.

Some folks have a bit of success by picking the puppy up to go outside before the piddling starts. Others just get piddled on. YMMV.

Success until then is the human being vigilant and proactive. Puppy wakes up? Puppy goes out. Puppy plays? Puppy goes out. Puppy eats or drinks? Puppy goes out. You see the pattern here 

----

You've been asking some good, specific questions but I haven't read back thru to see if you've mentioned whether this is your first dog, first poodle, or if you have prior doggie raising experience?

Liz has put together this great resource for any dog owner.
(8) Pandemic Puppy Primer | Poodle Forum

I'm adding a few direct links to start.

*While You're Waiting for Your New Puppy to Come Home*
Whether you are eagerly awaiting the arrival of puppies or have already come home with an adult dog and are wondering what you've gotten yourself into, this is where to start. Between shopping trips for essentials items and puppy-proofing your home, here is some reading to get you in the mindset of life with your new dog:

Whole Dog Journal: Kidnapped From Planet Dog
Eileenanddogs: Life Lessons For My Puppy
Ian Dunbar: Before You Get Your Puppy
Ian Dunbar: After You Get Your Puppy

*A Word About Housetraining*
A perennial topic, careful management of your new dog's access to space in your house during the first few weeks will prevent dreaded accidents and teach your dog the boundaries of their new home.

Ian Dunbar: Errorless Housetraining

You can also start teaching Puppy how to notify you that they have the urge to go, even if it's going to be a bit before they really get it. I chose a string of bells to hang on the doorknob to the outside. Every time we headed out per schedule or post activity, I'd take their little paw and touch the bells so they dingled, saying "Go outside, go potty". I did this for 2-3 months and despaired that they weren't ever going to catch on. Until one day, sitting with my back to the door, I heard the bells jingle and looked to see Remo standing at the door, looking to see if I heard him. It was amazing.

It happens that some pups start "abusing" the voice given them by ringing just to get the treat. 
I was mostly able to train away from this by eventually fading the treat reward for ringing the bell and then for pottying outside to only after pottying outside and then to no treat at all for either. If they rang the bell, they went outside, whether they wanted to or not .


----------



## Karen2sc (3 mo ago)

Dechi said:


> It’s a lot harder in winter and I wouldn’t do it in our Canadian winter but I think in NY it should be okay. Just resist the urge to do short clips. Leave the hair long so the puppy has more protection against the cold. When they need to go, it’s not always possible to take the time to put a coat on, especially with a wiggly young pup !


Good point!


Rose n Poos said:


> Midwest (Kansas) winter with snow.
> We shovel out a path/racetack with side areas for "pit stops" . You can see some in this video. (They'd already gone off the trail quite a bit - first big snow of that year and they had FUN!) Some variation on this is what a lot of us do. The least warm up or sunlight exposes the grass pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all this great info! Love your pups in the snow. This isn’t my first dog, but it’s my first time with a small dog. We’re expecting a miniature poodle soon. My neighbor has a standard and miniature poodle and they’re real nice dogs.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Karen2sc said:


> Good point!
> 
> Thanks so much for all this great info! Love your pups in the snow. This isn’t my first dog, but it’s my first time with a small dog. We’re expecting a miniature poodle soon. My neighbor has a standard and miniature poodle and they’re real nice dogs.


I see some puppy play dates in your near future!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I brought my minipoo puppy home with snow on the ground. The first couple of weeks required 1-2 potty breaks in the middle of the night.

I slept downstairs on the family room couch to be closer to the door for those middle of the night potty breaks. I slept in my winter coat and socks the first few weeks so I could get outside quickly and be dressed comfortably. I didn’t put a coat on my puppy and he never seemed to be cold. I found it helpful to be comfortably dressed so I had the patience to stay out long enough to be certain puppy had both a pee and poop.

We shoveled a “grassy knoll” for potty.

After a few weeks he slept though the night so I went back upstairs to bed and had time to throw on a coat to go out.

When you first bring puppy home, toilet training is overwhelming but soon you get into a routine. Week by week it gets easier , you go out less until you realize puppy is 6 months and not only understands how to tell you they need to go out to potty, but they also have the neuromuscular control.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Midwest (Kansas) winter with snow.
> We shovel out a path/racetack with side areas for "pit stops" . You can see some in this video. (They'd already gone off the trail quite a bit - first big snow of that year and they had FUN!) Some variation on this is what a lot of us do. The least warm up or sunlight exposes the grass pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> ...


My smile for the day !!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Miki said:


> The upside of winter potty training for poodles is they loooove snow! Be prepared to video some amazing puppy zoomies! (And no - they're not going to freeze to death from a short romp.)


Although it does not snow often here in New Mexico, my dogs are thrilled when it does. Year before last there was a place in the back yard where the snow had drifted to a depth of about 18 inches. Zoe joyfully dived into the drift and "swam" out. She repeated it several times so the drift was gradually demolished. Blessedly, snow here is not nearly as wet as it is in other parts of the country, so the dogs only need a light application of a towel when they come in.

I do recommend you put a coat on your pup - not so much for warmth but to limit the amount of drying off you will need to do!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Yep, totally forgot to mention the snow and ice balls that collect. You may not have time to put a coat/sweater on pup, and particularly not leg coverings when it's TIME TO GO! but whenever you're planning the outing before it's TIME TO GO!, definitely. 

These examples are minor compared to some I didn't photograph.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> These examples are minor compared to some I didn't photograph.


Exhibit A.


----------

